# Who's Left in Mayberry?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

We kind of did this with Hogan recently, so here goes.

Other than Opie and Gomer, is anyone left?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Thelma Lou is 85.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Gomer isn't going to be around much longer. Jim has been very sick the past few months. You know he's really sick if he misses the Indy 500 and he did this year.

Oh, and "Leon" is still around.


----------



## russinpa (Aug 12, 2010)

Also, per IMDB:

Elinor Donahue who played Ellie Walker in 12 episodes in 60-61. She was Andy's first love interest. She is currently 73.

Richard Keith who played Opie's friend Johnny Paul in 12 Episodes is 61. He was also sometimes billed as Keith Thibedeaux (Little Ricky).

Jack Burns who played Warren in 11 Episodes in 65-66 is currently 78. He was Barney's replacement as Deputy.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Captain Kirk is still in Mayberry.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Carl Spock said:


> Captain Kirk is still in Mayberry.


Going where no man has gone before, deep into unexplored virgin territory.

Great screen caps, Carl.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Have to love Desilu Studios for both Trek and Andy Griffith.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The memories; the laughs ... they're all still there. :up:


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> Captain Kirk is still in Mayberry.


Also in those screenshots, Joan Collins is still with us as well.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

coldsteel said:


> Have to love Desilu Studios for both Trek and Andy Griffith.


I was not aware that Desilu Studios had anything more to do with "Andy Griffith Show" then just being where the show happened to be filmed. Personally, It was the behind the scene talents of Danny Thomas and Sheldon Leonard who made the show the success it was.

Andy Taylor & Mayberry were first introduced to the world as part of 'Make Room for Daddy'. Back then, It was Aunt Lucy who lived with Andy and Opie. 
Frank Caddy plays the town drunk (I believe his name was Walter). Frances Bavier played a town citizen named Henrietta (I'll swear this character became Emma Brand (played by Cheerio Meredith))


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> I was not aware that Desilu Studios had anything more to do with "Andy Griffith Show" then just being where the show happened to be filmed. Personally, It was the behind the scene talents of Danny Thomas and Sheldon Leonard who made the show the success it was. [...]


According to Wiki; Desilu produced the show from its beginning in 1960 until 1967. At that point, Paramount took the helm and ended the series in 1968. To be fair to Wiki, they point out the these were filming locations. Producers Leonard and Thomas appear to have held the production helm for the whole time it aired.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

The one that always offered his peanut butter sandwich was Ron Howards brother.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Henry said:


> According to Wiki; Desilu produced the show from its beginning in 1960 until 1967. At that point, Paramount took the helm and ended the series in 1968. To be fair to Wiki, they point out the these were filming locations. Producers Leonard and Thomas appear to have held the production helm for the whole time it aired.




As you mentioned, Wiki states that Desilu Studios was a filming location and that is a far cry from being the series producers. The show's producers were CBS and Danny Thomas Enterprises.

Additionally, It was not Paramount who ended the series but Andy Griffith himself who wanted to bow out while the show was still popular


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"PK6301" said:


> The one that always offered his peanut butter sandwich was Ron Howards brother.


Yep, Clint. He's in many films Ron directs.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

PK6301 said:


> The one that always offered his peanut butter sandwich was Ron Howards brother.


Yup, that was "Leon".


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> As you mentioned, Wiki states that Desilu Studios was a filming location and that is a far cry from being the series producers. The show's producers were CBS and Danny Thomas Enterprises.
> 
> Additionally, It was not Paramount who ended the series but Andy Griffith himself who wanted to bow out while the show was still popular


Whatever you say, fluff.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> Gomer isn't going to be around much longer. Jim has been very sick the past few months. You know he's really sick if he misses the Indy 500 and he did this year.
> 
> Oh, and "Leon" is still around.


Oh no. He's a nice man.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

coldsteel said:


> Have to love Desilu Studios for both Trek and Andy Griffith.


I wished HULU would get these great shows!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

The Andy Griffith Show is on HULU.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Henry said:


> Whatever you say, fluff.


Fluffybear is absolutely correct. The filming/taping location of a TV show doesn't necessarily indicate anything about the production company that's producing the show; the L.A. studios are happy to rent out space to anyone who has the money, so it really just depends on where the production company can get a good deal for the amount of space they need. Danny Thomas and CBS found what they needed at Desilu (which owned _a lot_ of Hollywood studio space in the 1960s), so that's where they rented space.

And incidentally, Desilu _became_ Paramount Television in 1967, at which point all of Desilu's studio space was renamed "Paramount Studios." I believe "The Andy Griffith Show" filmed in the same physical location all along, even though that's somewhat unclear on Wikipedia. (_Many_ things are somewhat unclear on Wikipedia, so you have to be very careful when you cite it as a source.)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

trainman said:


> Fluffybear is absolutely correct.


Yup

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0053479/companycredits


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

fluffybear said:


> As you mentioned, Wiki states that Desilu Studios was a filming location and that is a far cry from being the series producers. The show's producers were CBS and Danny Thomas Enterprises.
> 
> Additionally, It was not Paramount who ended the series but Andy Griffith himself who wanted to bow out while the show was still popular


But filming location is what is relevant here.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Geronimo said:


> But filming location is what is relevant here.


Actually it wasn't.. The original statement from Coldsteel was giving credit to Desilu Studios for Star Trek and Andy Griffith. Desilu in fact did produce Star Trek. 
Henry's statement only confused things by stating in one sentence that Desilu did produce the show from 1960 to 1967 at which point Paramount took over and ended the series in 1968 and in another states these were filming locations.
The fact here is Desilu had no involvement in the "production" of the show itself other than being filming location. However, Paramount Television was involved in production from 1967 to 1968 but it was Andy Griffith who chose to leave the show while it was number 1 in the ratings (only 1 of 3 shows to bow out that way - I Love Lucy and Seinfeld are the other 2) and not a decision of Paramount.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

The short version of Desilu is that, Lucy and Desi bought the huge RKO Studio, which included 33 soundstages and the "40 Acres" backlot, which was used for Mayberry and 10000 other things. Lucy got Desilu in the divorce and eventually sold it to Paramount. 

Star Trek was produced by Desilu, and, although no one knew it at the time, was worth thousands of time the Desilu purchase price just by itself.

Andy Griffith Show just rented space at Desilu to film, Desilu had no role in the show other than landlord.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

coldsteel said:


> Have to love Desilu Studios for both Trek and Andy Griffith.


Andy was a teacher at one time.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The funny part of the Desilu/Star Trek story is that Desilu was so flush with cash they were having a hard time figuring out what to spend it on. This is one of the reasons that the Star Trek original pilot ("The Cage") was the most expensive pilot in history to that date AND why they went ahead with an unheard-of SECOND pilot when network executives thought the first one was "too cerebral".


----------

